# Pre-med or med students?



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Is anyone here pursuing a career in medicine or healthcare? I really want to go into osteopathic medicine, but I'm not sure if I'm smart enough, or can handle the stress, long hours, lack of sleep, constant pressure, etc. I was considering going into nursing because it would be more practical for me. Schooling is less difficult and costs less, it's the one industry where you're practically guaranteed a job, the money is decent, less pressure and decision making, etc. But I don't want to just _settle_ on a career. Any advice?


----------



## Epicfailture (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ItzCecile

you can go to this person's youtube channel and watch her videos. She talks about her experiences in nursing school. It's great.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't want to settle either, I plan on doing another course eventually in my lifetime and possibly find a job in another field. Because one thing is too boring all the time right? I'm studying as a radiographic technician


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm pre-vet, and I was so afraid that I wouldn't get in and if I did I wouldn't cope because veterinary is said to be both incredibly competitive and very stressful. Well, all I can say is if it's what you want, go for it! Despite the myriad challenges, I haven't once regretted doing this and am so proud of what I'm achieving. Good luck to you.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say that people often overestimate how difficult it is to get into a medical school in US. 15,000-20,000 people get accepted each year. The acceptance rate is 50%. Multiple tries are allowed. It’s not that hard. You don't need to be able to walk on water to get in .. though this certainly is impressive.

My advice would be to not rule out medicine as a potential career so early on, go to college with an open and a curious mind, be willing to learn and work hard (hard work > intelligence, imo), keep your GPA above a 3.5, do some volunteering along the way and most importantly have fun. College years will fly by, you don’t want to study all the time and later have regrets about missing out on the college experience (I do and it’s pretty hard to deal with).


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank you. Congrats to you also. 

I thought uni would be torture on my SA, and it is hard, but it's actually given me a lot of confidence, both in my academic skills but also because of the nice people I've met there. Faculty are great as are most of my fellow students. There are stuck-up, cutthroat people but they're in the minority.

I've never done science or higher math before this year, I've always been a flaky art type, and every so often I catch myself thinking about physics or chem and going, "am I really doing this?!" I'm proof that we are often more capable than we give ourselves credit for. So again, please, if you have a dream, go for it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep. I'd probably start med school when I'm 18. Getting the grades is the easiest thing in the world for me -- i could literally sleep through the exams and still get A's (heh, I love showing off lol)- not because my brain is like a photocopier, but because i plan ABSOLUTELY everything in advance. I worry more about certain other things than grades... Such as getting more voluntary work/work experience which is a bit more challanging due to SA and all.

My advice to you if you want to get the grades is just make a timetable way before all your exams are about to begin. Do a quick calculation on how many hours you will need to spend on certain topics in order to be able to recite them in your sleep. If you follow that, grades will be one thing you could cross off your list of worries. That at least works for me. 

Oh, and another thing you will need is discipline... and oh boy, lots of it.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i want to be a doctor. im not smart enough but ill sure as hell keep trying.
i dont know how there are those professionals who are doctors/lawyers they must be loaded and smart.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

pyramidsong said:


> I'm pre-vet, and I was so afraid that I wouldn't get in and if I did I wouldn't cope because veterinary is said to be both incredibly competitive and very stressful. Well, all I can say is if it's what you want, go for it! Despite the myriad challenges, I haven't once regretted doing this and am so proud of what I'm achieving. Good luck to you.


congrats i used towant to be a vet but they make like a max of 60k.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks, but I have to say I think it's sad when people choose their careers based on how much money they'll make... Life is short, man. You've got to do what makes you happy.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

pyramidsong said:


> Thanks, but I have to say I think it's sad when people choose their careers based on how much money they'll make... Life is short, man. You've got to do what makes you happy.


i agree but they say doctors are in debt for half of their lives. med school is expensive, but the salary you make from being a doctor takes care of that. i think vet school is just a sif not more expensive, and its gonna be pretty hard getting out of that debt with a small salary. im not saying veterinary is not a great career to pursue. i just feel the pay should be reconsidered for this job.


----------

